# Other Pythons > General Pythons >  Method on Finding a Lost pet Snake!!!!This Works!!!!

## ADDpillz

Hey Guys,
 Recently my Pet ball python escaped his cage and I destroyed my Apt, trying to find him. I found him the next day using this method that I invented! For Pet snake owners TRY this if you ever loose your snake.

Step 1: Seal off the room and all small crevices in the room. Make sure that there are no small places the snake can use to get lost in the walls like air vents or holes around kitchen appliances.

Step 2: Snakes do not like open spaces where there is light. They mostly will stick to the wall when adventuring through your room and not traverse across the middle of your room. Follow your wall around your room. Look in all the dark places.

Step 3: If you made it to step three, odds are you are like me and you turned your apt upside down looking for her. Here is the special method I used. Go to the bank and get a roll of 1000 pennies.

Step 4: Unroll the pennies and make a line with the pennies around all the edges ON TOP of your furniture and ON TOP of the window ceils. I put each penny about a inch from each other.

Step 5: Put a Barrier of Pennies surrounding all of your furniture on the floor.

 Step 6: Put a line of pennies going around the edges of your room on the floor. 

Step 7:  Put another line of pennies about 1 foot around the edge of pennies around your floor.

Step 8: Follow Step 6 and repeat.

By the time you are done you should have a line of pennies on top of the edges of all your furniture surfaces. 3 lines of pennies following the walls of your room on the floor, and a barrier of pennies on the floor surrounding your furniture

Step 9: Now turn TURN OFF THE LIGHTS and relax for a while and watch some TV on a low volume setting in another room. Do not let anyone in your room and keep the door close and sealed!

Check periodically your room and the pennies. If the snake decides to move anywhere in your room, the trail of pennies will be scattered from your pattern in that area from her sliding on top of them. Once you see one of the lines scattered in one area you can isolate where the snake has moved. 

I was watching TV the following day in my other room and I heard a bunch of pennies crashing on the ground. I rushed into my room to see the line of pennies I placed on top of the window ceil on the floor and guess who I found sitting on my window ceil!

This method has worked for me twice!

----------

_BPelizabeth_ (01-08-2011),Charlie And Lucy (11-04-2011),_dragonboy4578_ (10-29-2011),evan385 (10-29-2011),_Godzilla78_ (12-24-2018),JLC (12-30-2010),_piedplus_ (10-29-2011),_tttaylorrr_ (07-08-2017),_Vipera Berus_ (07-11-2017)

----------


## FatBoy

Never heard of this before but it makes sense...kinda works like the flour/baby powder trick most folks on here reccomend.  Just allows you to see where they are traveling.  :Good Job:

----------


## JLC

Kind of a mix of the flour trick and the plastic bag trick.  You can see a trail if they travel through the barrier AND you can hear them shifting pennies, if you're listening.   :Very Happy:

----------


## LOSTCOAST_BALLZ

what about a hot spot in the room every used a electric blanket? i will have to try the pennie trick but the hot spot also works. thank you for the detailed info

----------


## tonkatoyman

ingenious  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Good Job:

----------


## Clint Bundy

I guess the part about using this method twice and working both times makes me laugh a little. Hopefully now you have a better lid on you cage. I bet the bank looks at you funny when you ask for 1000 pennies for snake catching. Great method that I hope not to have to use. But I figure I will.

----------


## m1r4g3

i have a better method, a secure cage. lol. but the penny thing sounds intriging

----------


## drifter0069

the snake was probably laughing like crazy watching you lol good idea

----------


## Bert Specht

When my dads king snake got out we placed his tank on the floor and later that day we foun him laying next to his tank idk if it would work again but maybe if they see what they are use to they might go back

----------


## Don

Flour and baby powder are cheaper if you have a big room!   :Very Happy:

----------


## KingPythons

> Flour and baby powder are cheaper if you have a big room!


True so. Not picking on you or nothing but why would anybody dump a whole bag of flour or baby powder in a room. Is the room empty? I would figure it's a mess in it's own to clean it up.

----------


## Homegrownscales

Flour or baby powder is easy to sweep or vacuum up. Ever tried to pick  up change on a bare floor. What a pita! Anyways op whatever works great! I personally would find flour or baby powder done in the fashion you stated. Around the edges on the floor, around furniture etc. A hell of alot easier than change. But hopefully you never have to do this again. 


Check out what's new on my website... www.Homegrownscales.com

----------


## aboutsnakes

sounds like a good alternative to the flour technique ..how i never have to use it.

----------


## mechnut450

the pennies would  let you know faster  as your listening for them I think.   the flour   I see would  only show the snake been ther and which way it traveled. 

 I found my ghost  out of the rack  when I cam home this week after bein at the gf  for a couple days. only knew he was out casue he had wedge himself on top of the tub lid and the rack shelf.  I was like wtf  how you  get out of a closed tub.

----------


## Crusader71

I use scotch tape sticky side up along all doorways, closets and etc  and it works

----------


## snowsnow777

> i have a better method, a secure cage. lol. but the penny thing sounds intriging


That works 9/10 unless another family member takes said snake out on purpose and lets it go for the sake of being a jerk dad

----------

